# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Μπορώ να κάνω τα PCB πιο μεγάλα και "ευρύχωρα";;;

## timekeeper

Έχω σε αρχείο για το KiCad το σχέδιο ενός PCB. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο δεν είναι καθόλου "noob friendly" αφού τα traces είναι πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους και φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω με τις κολλήσεις. Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να κάνω πιο μεγάλο το pcb (χωρίς να πρέπει να το φτιάξω από την αρχή); Δεν μιλάω για μια απλή μεγέθυνση αφού δεν θα ταίριαζαν μετά τα ολοκληρωμένα. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη...

----------


## ikaros1978

πιστευω οτι με μια καλη (καθαρη) εμφανιση και αποχαλκωση...καθως και με μια καλη μυτουλα στο κολλητηρι..καθως και υπομονη και επιμονη θα πανε ολα καλα.
εκτος αν παλι ειναι τοοοοοσο πολυ κοντα που τι να πω.....δεν ξερω

----------


## timekeeper

Να ανεβάσω φώτο; Είναι open source το project.

----------


## ikaros1978

ε δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα.επιμενω.καλη εμφανιση και καλη μυτουλα...μην το φοβασαι......μετα να δεις χαρα που θα χεις!!  :Smile:  
(trust me! λαρισαιος εδω!!!!)

----------


## timekeeper

> ε δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα.επιμενω.καλη εμφανιση και καλη μυτουλα...μην το φοβασαι......μετα να δεις χαρα που θα χεις!!  
> (trust me! λαρισαιος εδω!!!!)



Χαχα!!! Να σαι καλά φίλε μου, θα το προσπαθήσω!!!

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμ... Ναι όντως δεν είναι τραγικά. Εγώ αρχικά υπέθεσα οτι είναι τίποτα TQFP ή περίεργα εξαρτήματα SMD.
Μή στεναχωριέσαι όπως λέει και ο Βαγγέλης, με λίγη υπομονή και προσοχή θα είναι παιχνίδι.

----------


## timekeeper

Βρήκα τρόπο για να εξαφανίσω 128 κολλήσεις!!!! Πως; Απλά θα αντικαταστήσω τους 64 ΒΑΤ85 που ζευγάρωναν με τέσσερα 4051 multiplexters με τέσσερεις 4851 (SN74HC4851N). http://gb.mouser.com/Search/ProductD...1du%252bv1M%3D Έχω φάει τον τόπο, δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά στην Ελλάδα... Αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει κάποιο μαγαζί ή μένει Λάρισα και σκοπεύει να παραγγείλει από mouser και μπορεί να με εξυπηρετήσει ας το γράψει εδώ!!!

----------


## navar

πάντως και εμένα ζόρικο μου φαίνεται !!!!
είναι η απειρία που αγχώνει !!!!

----------


## tasosmos

Αν το εχουν μονο σε αυτη την αναλυση τοτε θελει εναν επανασχεδιασμο γιατι ειναι πολυ μικρη για να εχεις καλο αποτελεσμα. 

Προσωπικα ουτως η αλλως θα το ξανασχεδιαζα ακομα και αν ηταν σε καλη αναλυση, δεν μου αρεσει καθολου που αφηνουν τεραστιες τρυπες για τα εξαρτηματα και annular ring (το δαχτυλιδι του χαλκου στο pad γυρω απο την τρυπα, δεν εχω ιδεα πως μεταφραζεται) ισα ισα να υπαρχει.

Σχεδον παντα βαζω ελαφρως (0,05-0,1mm) μικροτερες τρυπες στο σχεδιο απ'οτι χρειαζεται για να περασει το εξαρτημα ουτως ωστε ακομα και με το σφαλμα κεντραρισματος που θα εχεις κατα το τρυπημα να μην μενει γυμνη πλακετα αναμεσα στον χαλκο και το ποδαρακι του εξαρτηματος.

Υπερβολικες λεπτομερειες ισως αλλα γιατι να μην κανεις οτι καλυτερο μπορεις...

----------


## timekeeper

Να είστε καλά παιδιά, πάντα χαίρομαι όταν υπάρχει κόσμος που είναι διατεθειμένος να ασχοληθεί με απορίες αρχαρίων. Βασικά η όλη φάση γίνεται επειδή θέλω να κατασκευάσω το megadrum. www.megadrum.info Προϋπηρεσία στον χώρο από την μεριά μου δεν υπάρχει, οπότε καταλαβαίνεται... Τελικά θα τα παραγγείλω όλα από mouser και παρόλα τα έξοδα αποστολής, θα μου βγει πιο φτηνά από εδώ και να σκεφτείτε ότι σκοπεύω να παραγγείλω διπλά και τρίδιπλα components (ως αρχάριος, ποιος ξέρει πόσα θα καταστρέψω)!!!

----------


## tasosmos

Χμμ... Δλδ θελεις να φτιαξεις αυτο: http://www.megadrum.info/sites/defau...oard_kicad.png ?

Για αυτο συγκεκριμενα χρειαζεται να προγραμματισεις εναν pic και εναν avr. 
Αν και μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τα σχεδια που εχει για προγραμματισμο μεσω σειριακης και παραλληλης αντιστοιχα οποτε το κοστος ειναι ελαχιστο (υποθετωντας οτι διαθετεις πισι με τις αντιστοιχες θυρες) και παλι δεν ειναι τελειως απλο να τους προγραμματισεις αν δεν εχεις καθολου εμπειρια...

----------


## timekeeper

Ναι. Βέβαια το megadrum απαιτεί και μια δεύτερη υλοποίηση (δεύτερο pcb) που έχει να κάνει με τα inputs (ας πούμε analog). Υπάρχουν τα σχέδια και για τα 2 pcb στο site. Το θέμα του programmer δεν με πολύ απασχολεί αφού έχω πολύ δρόμο...

 

To θέμα με τις πολλές κολλήσεις στο analog pcb λύθηκε με την χρησιμοποίηση του 4851 αντί του 4051. Μιλάμε για μείον 64 διόδους και 32 αντιστάσεις!!!

----------


## navar

> Το θέμα του programmer δεν με πολύ απασχολεί αφού έχω πολύ δρόμο...



κακός , είναι απο τα βασικά !
 αν και Λάρισα είσαι , προγραμματιστή για AVR έχω , και για PIC λίαν συντόμος ! κάπως θα την βρούμε την άκρη , όταν χρειαστείς σφύρα !

----------


## timekeeper

> κακός , είναι απο τα βασικά !
>  αν και Λάρισα είσαι , προγραμματιστή για AVR έχω , και για PIC λίαν συντόμος ! κάπως θα την βρούμε την άκρη , όταν χρειαστείς σφύρα !



Σε υπέρ-ευχαριστώ! Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο ATMega να έρθει προγραμματισμένος από Αγγλία (από τον δημιουργό του megadrum), γιατί τα firmware πλέον είναι κρυπτογραφημένα.

----------


## timekeeper

Λοιπόν, μπήκε πολύ νερό στ' αυλάκι από την τελευταία φορά... Η ψώρα του Megadrum δεν έφυγε κι εγώ παρήγγειλα όλα τα components από Mouser. Στο forum του Megadrum βρήκα μια διαφορετική υλοποίηση που συνδίαζε τις 2 πλακέτες σε μία και με βάση αυτήν έκανα την παραγγελία. Το θέμα είναι όμως ρε παιδια ότι ο τύπος έδινε αυτές τις πλακέτες σε εργοστάσιο... Με σίδερο είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βγουν όλα σωστά... Κοιτάξτε:
 

Αυτήν δεν έβγαινε με τίποτα σωστά, οπότε την "επεξεργάστηκα" λιγάκι... Ιδού:


Τα αποτελέσματα είναι αυτά:


Σε μερικά σημεία, κάποια traces ενώνονται. Κατά την γνώμη πως μπορώ να επέμβω και πότε; Μπορώ ας πούμε με μια καρφίτσα να ξύσω το τόνερ πριν την αποχάλκωση; Η να ξύσω τον χαλκό μετά; Μήπως τελικά οι φωτοευαίσθητες είναι καλύτερες για τέτοιες ψιλοδουλειές;

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη παιδιά γιατί έχω πελαγώσει...

----------


## mariosm

Timekeeper  θα μου επιτρεψεις μια προβλεψη; 

99,99% αποτυχια στην αποχαλκωση της πλακετας σου.

Ολη η πλακετα ειναι σχεδιασμενη με παχος 10 mils.
Αυτη η πλακετα ΔΕΝ βγαινει με τον τροπο που χρησιμοποιεις.

----------


## timekeeper

Να 'σαι καλά για την απάντηση. Έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι; Φοβάμαι να την σχεδιάσω από την αρχή σε Eagle μήπως μου ξεφύγει κανένα component με αποτέλεσμα όλη η κατασκευή να κάνει "ΤΣΑΦ"...

----------


## mariosm

Θα χρησιμοποιησεις οπωσδηποτε φωτοευαισθητη πλακετα.
Θα βρεις στην περιοχη σου ενα εργαστηριο γραφικων τεχνων που σιγουρα διαθετει επαγελματικο μηχανημα εκτυπωσης σε διαφανεια.
Οπως βλεπω εχεις την πλακετα σε αρχειο. Οποτε ζητας στο εργαστηριο να σου κανουν εκτυπωση με την "παστα" κατω.
Θα προσεξεις δηλαδη η εκτυπωση να γινει ετσι ωστε οταν βαλεις σωστα το φιλμ πανω στην πλακετα το μελανι της εκτυπωσης να ακουμαει στην πλακετα.
Το ποιο σημαντικο σημειο για την σωστη παραγωγη της πλακετας ειναι αυτο.
Μετα αν ακολουθησεις σωστα τους χρονους εκφωτισης και σωστες αναλογιες στα χημικα εμφανισης και αποχαλκωσης θα εχεις τελειο αποτελεσμα.

(Η εκτυπωση που λεω δεν ειναι καθολου ακριβη. Εγω πληρωνω 5 ευρω για μεγεθος Α4. Με φωτοτυπικο, laser printer και αλλες παρομοιες μεθοδους 
δεν προκειται να πετυχεις μηδενικη διαπερατοτητα φωτος στο φιλμ.)

----------


## timekeeper

> Οποτε ζητας στο εργαστηριο να σου κανουν εκτυπωση με την "παστα" κατω.
> Θα προσεξεις δηλαδη η εκτυπωση να γινει ετσι ωστε οταν βαλεις σωστα το φιλμ πανω στην πλακετα το μελανι της εκτυπωσης να ακουμαει στην πλακετα.
> Το ποιο σημαντικο σημειο για την σωστη παραγωγη της πλακετας ειναι αυτο.



Δηλαδή σαν να το εκτύπωνα εγώ και μετά να το σιδέρωνα; Ή ακριβώς το αντίθετο, δηλαδή να το "περάσω από καθρέπτη στο photoshop" πρώτα; Με μπέρδεψε αυτό το "οταν βαλεις σωστα το φιλμ πανω στην πλακετα το μελανι της εκτυπωσης να ακουμαει στην πλακετα" που λες... Κατά τα άλλα με κάλυψες απόλυτα και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## thelegr

Ο Μαριος δεν μιλαει για press n peel (σιδερωμα) αλλα για φωτοευαιστητη πλακετα

εκει εχεις να κανεις με διαφανειες (πληρως διαφανες πλαστικο) και οχι με ilustration χαρτι απλως σου λεει να το τυπωσεις σε καποιο μαγαζι

----------


## timekeeper

> Ο Μαριος δεν μιλαει για press n peel (σιδερωμα) αλλα για φωτοευαιστητη πλακετα
> 
> εκει εχεις να κανεις με διαφανειες (πληρως διαφανες πλαστικο) και οχι με ilustration χαρτι απλως σου λεει να το τυπωσεις σε καποιο μαγαζι



Ναι, το κατάλαβα. Απλά δεν κατάλαβα αυτό για το "πάστα κάτω" και το παρομοίασα με το σιδέρωμα...

----------


## thelegr

Μαλλον αυτο που θελει να πει ειναι οτι η διαφανεια εχει 2 πλευρες: μια γυαλιστερη και μια ματ, στην ματ εκτυπωνεται το σχεδιο και μαλλον θελει να πει οτι πρεπει να το βαλεις να αγγιζει την ματ επιφανεια η πλακετα

Δεν το εχω κανει ουτε εγω με φωτοευεσθητη πλακετα (δηλαδη μονο μια αλλα αποτυχημενη γιατι παραεριξα καυστικη σοδα στο καθαρισμα του φωτοευεσητου υλικου) και γι αυτο καλυτερα να περιμενεις ποστ καποιου ποιο εμπειρου για διευκρινησεις

----------


## timekeeper

Αυτό κατάλαβα κι εγώ... Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## mariosm

> Δηλαδή σαν να το εκτύπωνα εγώ και μετά να το σιδέρωνα;



Η λογικη ειναι αυτη ακριβως. Η εκτυπωση πρεπει να γινει σαν να προκειται να το σιδερωσεις. 
Αλλα φυσικα δεν εννοω να σιδερωσεις το φιλμ. 
Αυτο που σου λεω ειναι σημαντικο γιατι στην εκφωτιση πανω στην φωτοευαισθητη πλακετα ακομα και το παχος του φιλμ παιζει ρολο.
Αν το μελανι δεν ειναι απο την πλευρα της πλακετας τοτε μεταξυ του μελανιου και της πλακετας παρεμβαλεται το φιλμ και περναει το φως στις ακρες των γραμμων.
Ετσι μια γραμμη 10 mils μετα την εμφανιση θα γινει 7 mils και μετα την αποχαλκωση 3 mils. Δηλαδη στο τελος ...αορατη.

----------


## timekeeper

> Η λογικη ειναι αυτη ακριβως. Η εκτυπωση πρεπει να γινει σαν να προκειται να το σιδερωσεις. 
> Αλλα φυσικα δεν εννοω να σιδερωσεις το φιλμ. 
> Αυτο που σου λεω ειναι σημαντικο γιατι στην εκφωτιση πανω στην φωτοευαισθητη πλακετα ακομα και το παχος του φιλμ παιζει ρολο.
> Αν το μελανι δεν ειναι απο την πλευρα της πλακετας τοτε μεταξυ του μελανιου και της πλακετας παρεμβαλεται το φιλμ και περναει το φως στις ακρες των γραμμων.
> Ετσι μια γραμμη 10 mils μετα την εμφανιση θα γινει 7 mils και μετα την αποχαλκωση 3 mils. Δηλαδη στο τελος ...αορατη.



ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΟΣ!!! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mariosm

> Μαλλον αυτο που θελει να πει ειναι οτι η διαφανεια εχει 2 πλευρες: μια γυαλιστερη και μια ματ



Ανδρεα αυτο ισχυει στις διαφανεις που αγοραζεις για τον εκτυπωτη σου. Οι διαφανειες που τυπωνουν οι γραφιστες ειναι 
και απο τις δυο πλευρες γυαλιστερη.

----------


## pit21

Φιλε timekeeper εχω κατασκευασει αυτο το project και εχω να σου πω  πρωτα πρωτα πως είναι πολυ πετυχημενο και εχω μείνει πολυ  ικανοποημένος!!!!Είχα και εγω αυτό ακριβως το προβλημα οτι όλα ηταν πολυ  πυκνα και λεπτα!Αποφασισα τοτε να φτιαξω δικο μου Pcb απο τα  schematics. Εχω να σου πω λοιπόν οτι αυτη τη στιγμη έχω πολυ παραπάνω  εμπειρία μετανιώνω που δεν το έκανα με αυτα τα Pcb που δημοσιευσες.  Είναι πολυ μικρα και πρακτικά εν αντιθεση με τα δικα μου που είναι  αλλάνες για το τπτ!! 
   Επίσης ίσως σε ενδιαφερει, αν στοχος σου είναι το αποτέλεσμα και οχι η  διαδικασία της κατασκευης, να αγορασεις ετοιμο το Kit απο τον synthex  στο φορουμ του megadrum. Είναι σε πολυ καλη τιμη προγραμματισμένα pcb  εξαρτηματα ετοιμα να τα κολλησεις και να ολοκληρωσεις την κατασκευη. Αν  τα είχα στραβωθει τότε θα ήταν όλα πολυ πιο ευκολα!
   Τελος να σου πω πως ο pic που χρησημοποιει είναι περιεργος και είχα  κανει αμαν να βρω κυκλωμα Programmer που να τον υποστηρίζει, γι αυτο  ψαχνε παραλληλα μη βρεθεις με μια πλακετα μετα απο τοσα εξοδα κ κοπο  αλλα δεν έχεις τα υπολοιπα απαραιτητα υλικα!
Αυτα απο μένα καλη επιτυχια και συνεχεια στην κατασκευη σου!ελπιζω να σου φανηκαν χρησημες οι πληροφορίες μου.

----------


## timekeeper

> Φιλε timekeeper εχω κατασκευασει αυτο το project και εχω να σου πω  πρωτα πρωτα πως είναι πολυ πετυχημενο και εχω μείνει πολυ  ικανοποημένος!!!!Είχα και εγω αυτό ακριβως το προβλημα οτι όλα ηταν πολυ  πυκνα και λεπτα!Αποφασισα τοτε να φτιαξω δικο μου Pcb απο τα  schematics. Εχω να σου πω λοιπόν οτι αυτη τη στιγμη έχω πολυ παραπάνω  εμπειρία μετανιώνω που δεν το έκανα με αυτα τα Pcb που δημοσιευσες.  Είναι πολυ μικρα και πρακτικά εν αντιθεση με τα δικα μου που είναι  αλλάνες για το τπτ!! 
>    Επίσης ίσως σε ενδιαφερει, αν στοχος σου είναι το αποτέλεσμα και οχι η  διαδικασία της κατασκευης, να αγορασεις ετοιμο το Kit απο τον synthex  στο φορουμ του megadrum. Είναι σε πολυ καλη τιμη προγραμματισμένα pcb  εξαρτηματα ετοιμα να τα κολλησεις και να ολοκληρωσεις την κατασκευη. Αν  τα είχα στραβωθει τότε θα ήταν όλα πολυ πιο ευκολα!
>    Τελος να σου πω πως ο pic που χρησημοποιει είναι περιεργος και είχα  κανει αμαν να βρω κυκλωμα Programmer που να τον υποστηρίζει, γι αυτο  ψαχνε παραλληλα μη βρεθεις με μια πλακετα μετα απο τοσα εξοδα κ κοπο  αλλα δεν έχεις τα υπολοιπα απαραιτητα υλικα!
> Αυτα απο μένα καλη επιτυχια και συνεχεια στην κατασκευη σου!ελπιζω να σου φανηκαν χρησημες οι πληροφορίες μου.



Δεν περίμενα να βρω άλλον Έλληνα που να το έφτιαξε!!! Μπράβο! O Synthex έχει πλέον αποτραβηχτεί και δεν έχει πλέον κιτ. Συν το ότι έχω αγοράσει όλα τα components. Ο PIC που χρησιμοποιεί η συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση είναι ο 18F2550 (και ο 18F2450 είναι συμβατός). Μήπως αναφέρεσαι στην έκδοση με τις 56 εισόδους που χρησιμοποιεί τον 18F14Κ50; Τον AtMega644 τον έχω αγοράσει απευθείας από τον ρώσο που σχεδίασε το Megadrum και είναι ήδη προγραμματισμένος. Ακολουθεί η ερώτηση φωτιά; *Μήπως έχεις κρατήσει το δικό σου σχέδιο;;;;;;*  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:

----------


## pit21

Το είχα υλοποιήσει με atmega32 με 32 εισοδους και τον 18F2550.Το σχεδιο καπου πρεπει να το εχω αλλα προειδοποιω ήταν το πρωτο pcb που σχεδίασα και είναι αλάνα με κατι traces και pads ΝΑ!!! για να μπορω να τα τρυπαω αφοβα!Επισης θα προσπαθησω να θυμιθω αν είχα κάνει σχέδιο για την analog board την οποια υλοποιησα σε διατρητη. Θα επανέλθω σύντομα οσον αφορα αυτο! Επειδη όμως είδα οτι εχεις ηδη αξιολογο pcb θα σου πω τα επομενα.
Ξερω οτι ο καθενας στο θέμα αποχαλκωσης λεει το μακρυ και το κοντο του!Υπαρχουν πολλες παραλλαγες σε διαφορες μεθοδους και ο καθενας βολευεται με κατι αλλο.Αρχικα είχα και εγω κολλησει με το σιδερωμα αλλα μου εσπαγε τα νευρα γιατι ποτε δεν κολλαγε στην πλακετα το μελανι αλλα εφευγε με το χαρτι!
Πλεον χρησημοποιηω φωτοευαισθητες. Στις προτεινω φυσικα όπως ολοι. Θαλαμο υπεριωδους δεν έχω φτιαξει.Φως μπορεις να χρησημοποιησεις του ηλιου που μεσα σε περίπου 3-5 λεπτα είναι ετοιμο ομως ολα πρεπει να γινουν τσακ μπαμ και θελει προσοχη στον χρονο και την πυκνωτητα της εκτυπωσης της διαφάνειας! Αυτο όμως που εκανα στα πολυ αρχικα σταδια και σου το προτεινω είναι μια απλη παλια λαμπα πυρακτωσης(οχι οικονομικες που χρησημοποιουν αερια!) την εβαζα και κοντα στην πλακετα και την φωτιζε στο δωματιο μου με κλειστα πατζουρια. Ο χρονος ηταν κάπου στα 50 λεπτα και βγαζει αρκετα σταθερα αποτελεσματα εαν εχεις υπομονη. Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις διαφορετικους χρονους όπως καναν παλια στα φωτογραφικα φιλμ σε ενα μικρο κομματι πλακετας.

Σε πλακωσα ε? θα σταματησω τωρα!Καλημερα!

----------


## timekeeper

> Το είχα υλοποιήσει με atmega32 με 32 εισοδους και τον 18F2550.Το σχεδιο καπου πρεπει να το εχω αλλα προειδοποιω ήταν το πρωτο pcb που σχεδίασα και είναι αλάνα με κατι traces και pads ΝΑ!!! για να μπορω να τα τρυπαω αφοβα!
> Σε πλακωσα ε? θα σταματησω τωρα!Καλημερα!



Τέλειο μου ακούγεται! Αν μπορέσεις να βρεις το σχέδιο θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος! Άσχετο: από drum set πως βολεύεσαι;

----------


## pit21

Νικο τα βρηκα τα σχεδια αλλα δεν μπορω να τα μετατρεψω σε pdf. είναι σχεδιασμένα σε Orcad. Αν σου τα δωσω έτσι θα τα καταφέρεις?
Drumset δεν εχω φταξει λογω ελλειψης χωρου απλα ηθελα να το δοκιμάσω...

----------


## timekeeper

> Νικο τα βρηκα τα σχεδια αλλα δεν μπορω να τα μετατρεψω σε pdf. είναι σχεδιασμένα σε Orcad. Αν σου τα δωσω έτσι θα τα καταφέρεις?



Θα τα καταφέρει ο hacker ο φίλος μου... Στείλτα σε παρακαλώ!!!!!!




> Drumset δεν εχω φταξει λογω ελλειψης χωρου απλα ηθελα να το δοκιμάσω...



Χαχαχαχα.... Που να δεις τι έχω σκοπό να φτιάξω εγώ... Το PVC και το κόντρα πλακέ σε όλο του το μεγαλείο...

----------


## pit21

Ελα τα καταφερα τελικα.
Λοιπον να σου πω πως στα σχηματικα δεν υπαρχουν τα jumpers τις περισσοτερες φορες που υπαρχουν στα pcb και είναι γεφυρες που πρεπει να κανει με καλωδιο.
Εχω διαφορετικους κονεκτορς και αν χρειαστεις καποια επεξηγηση εδω ειμαστε

----------

timekeeper (13-03-11)

----------


## pit21

και η αλλη πλακετα

----------

timekeeper (13-03-11)

----------


## timekeeper

Πάνο είσαι λεβεντιά!!! Σε υπέρ-ευχαριστώ! Έκατσες και τα έκανες και pdf! Θα χρησιμοποιήσω 4851 αντί για 4051 επομένως δεν χρειάζονται τα bat85 και οι 100άρες αντιστάσεις μετά από κάθε input... Αν χρειαστώ κάτι θα σε ενοχλήσω. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## timekeeper

Στο original σχέδιο, ο Ρώσος χρησιμοποιεί 35 από τα 40 pins ένος ide connector. Στο δικό σου, μέτρησα τα inputs και μαζί με αυτά στον κύκλο 1, τα βγάζω 34. Αλλά επειδή είσαι γατόνι, συμπεραίνω ότι χρησιμοποιείς τζαμπεράκι στον κύκλο 2 σαν high-low impedance switch, σωστά;;; Το διπινο στον κύκλο 1 που το συνδέεις ρε Πάνο; Μήπως το έχεις για να δίνεις ρεύμα στα jacks;


To phone jack πως το υλοποίησες;;; Μπορώ απλώς να το παρακάμψω; Πρέπει να γεφυρώσω;


_Καλόν μπελά έβαλες στο κεφάλι σου..._

----------


## pit21

Στο analog διπινο το εβαλα για να εχω μια παροχη ρευματος στα βυσματα σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει.Παρεχει το VCC(δεν θυμαμαι αν χρειαζεται και που ισως στο πεδαλ του hihat και το GND που σιγουρα χρειαζεται γιατις εισοδους.Το τριπινο στον κυκλο 2 είναι οπως πολυ σωστα καταλαβες διακοπτης που ακριβως δεν καταλαβα ποτε σε τι χρησημευει(διαφωτισε με).
Στην κυρια πλακετα αυτο που εχεις κυκλωσει είναι στην ουσια τροφοδοτικο της συσκευης απο εξωτερικο μετασχηματιστη σε περιπτωση που δεν το βαλεις σε usb ωστε να τροφοδοτειται απο εκει. Τετοιo βυσμα μπορεις να βρεις ευκολα προκειται για αυτο εδω http://www.busytrade.com/selling-leads/497623/Supply-DC-Power-Jack.html αν δεν το χρειαζεσαι μπορεις πλα να τα παραληψεις ολα τα κυκλωμενα εξαρτηματα. σε καμια περιπτωση μην βαχυκυκλωσεις κανενα pad.
Αν αποφασίσεις να το τοποθετησεις θα πρεπει να επιλεγεις στην ουσια με τα διακοπτακια ποια τροφοδοσια χρησημοποιεις

----------


## timekeeper

> Στο analog διπινο το εβαλα για να εχω μια παροχη ρευματος στα βυσματα σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει.Παρεχει το VCC(δεν θυμαμαι αν χρειαζεται και που ισως στο πεδαλ του hihat και το GND που σιγουρα χρειαζεται γιατις εισοδους.Το τριπινο στον κυκλο 2 είναι οπως πολυ σωστα καταλαβες διακοπτης που ακριβως δεν καταλαβα ποτε σε τι χρησημευει(διαφωτισε με).



Από το επίσημο forum:
High impedance HiHat pedal is a pedal with a potentiometer over 100Kohms. Low impedance HiHat pedal is a pedal with a potentiometer below 100Kohms.





> Στην κυρια πλακετα αυτο που εχεις κυκλωσει είναι στην ουσια τροφοδοτικο της συσκευης απο εξωτερικο μετασχηματιστη σε περιπτωση που δεν το βαλεις σε usb ωστε να τροφοδοτειται απο εκει. Τετοιo βυσμα μπορεις να βρεις ευκολα προκειται για αυτο εδω http://www.busytrade.com/selling-leads/497623/Supply-DC-Power-Jack.html αν δεν το χρειαζεσαι μπορεις πλα να τα παραληψεις ολα τα κυκλωμενα εξαρτηματα. σε καμια περιπτωση μην βαχυκυκλωσεις κανενα pad.
> Αν αποφασίσεις να το τοποθετησεις θα πρεπει να επιλεγεις στην ουσια με τα διακοπτακια ποια τροφοδοσια χρησημοποιεις



Διαφωτιστικότατος! Αν μπορείς ανέβασε και καμιά φώτο από το Megadrum σου να πωρωθούμε!!! Για τα audio jacks έφτιαξες πλακέτα ή σύνθεσες κατευθείαν καλώδια από το jacks στο analog; Εγώ πάντως έχω έτοιμη πλακέτα αλλά μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξω μια ενδιάμεση για να προσαρμώσω το 40αρι ide καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιώ στην δική σου υλοποίηση. Ανυπομονώ να αρχίσω αύριο!

----------


## pit21

Για τα audio jacks χρησημοποιησα 3.5mm που δεν τα προτεινω καλυτερα παρε τα μεγαλυτερα και τα εβαλα σε διατρητη. Εκει κολλησα τα καλωδιακια της καλωδιοταινιας του ide που είχα χωρισει σε 8αδες που καταληγουν σε κονεκτορες. Αυτο σου προτεινω να κάνεις και εσυ για να μην φτιαχνεις και άλλες πλακετες.Απλα την καλωδιοταινία απο το IDE χωρισε την σε καλωδιακια ομαδοποιησε τα σωστα και ενωσε τα με τον τυπο κονεκτορα που εχω χρησημοποιησει για να πανε στο analog. Φωτογραφια θα στειλω οταν τελειωσεις το δικο σου να γελασεις με αυτο που έκανα! :Lol: 
Τελικα τι μεθοδο εκτυπωσης της πλακετας θα χρησημοποιησεις?
Καλη αρχή και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## timekeeper

> Για τα audio jacks χρησημοποιησα 3.5mm που δεν τα προτεινω καλυτερα παρε τα μεγαλυτερα και τα εβαλα σε διατρητη. Εκει κολλησα τα καλωδιακια της καλωδιοταινιας του ide που είχα χωρισει σε 8αδες που καταληγουν σε κονεκτορες. Αυτο σου προτεινω να κάνεις και εσυ για να μην φτιαχνεις και άλλες πλακετες.Απλα την καλωδιοταινία απο το IDE χωρισε την σε καλωδιακια ομαδοποιησε τα σωστα και ενωσε τα με τον τυπο κονεκτορα που εχω χρησημοποιησει για να πανε στο analog. Φωτογραφια θα στειλω οταν τελειωσεις το δικο σου να γελασεις με αυτο που έκανα!
> Τελικα τι μεθοδο εκτυπωσης της πλακετας θα χρησημοποιησεις?
> Καλη αρχή και καλή επιτυχία!



Να 'σαι καλά! Το σχέδιό σου είναι τόσο εύκολο που νομίζω θα χρησιμοποιήσω σιδέρωμα γιατί βαριέμαι να τρέχω τώρα για λάμπες UVA και καινούργιες πλακέτες (θα το φτιάξω βέβαια το παλιό scanner θάλαμο, αλλά όχι ακόμα)... Jacks έχω ήδη αγορασμένα και είναι αυτά http://gr.mouser.com/Search/ProductD...lkey568-NYS218 
Ρεύμα στο hihat pedal δίνεις μέσω του καναλιού που δεν χρησιμοποιείται (αφού το καλώδιο είναι στερεοφωνικό); 
Το hihat pedal θα είναι πολύ μαγκιόρικο αφού δεν θα δουλεύει με ροοστάτη αλλά με hall effect sensor και μαγνητάκι...

----------


## timekeeper

Ο εκτυπωτής μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα... Το τόνερ εκτυπώνει αχνά κατά περιοχές και περιπτώσεις και δεν είναι καθόλου αξιόπιστο... Αύριο το απόγευμα είναι κλειστή η αγορά στην Λάρισα οπότε Τετάρτη απόγευμα πάω σε ένα γραφείο εκτυπώσεων και του λέω να μου εκτυπώσει σε μια Α4 και τα δύο pcb, παίρνω και 2 φωτοευαίσθητες και αρχίζω το τρύπημα. Να φανταστείς ότι στην άσπρη πλακέτα που είναι πολύ απλή, χρειάστηκε να χρησιμοποιήσω μαρκαδόρο και εκνευρίστηκα τόσο πολύ που δεν την αποχάλκωσα ακόμα...

----------


## pit21

Κανενα νεο ρε άρχοντα?Πως παει η κατασκευη?

----------


## timekeeper

> Κανενα νεο ρε άρχοντα?Πως παει η κατασκευη?



Πάνο, έχω αποχαλκώσει επιτυχώς το digital board, το έχω τεστάρει με πολύμετρο και όλα είναι ΟΚ. Τα έφτυσε όμως ο εκτυπωτής, οπότε μέσα στην εβδομάδα πάω για φωτοευαίσθητη για το analog board και να τελειώνει το πανηγύρι...

----------


## timekeeper

Σήμερα δοκίμασα για πρώτη φορά φωτοευαίσθητη... ΕΠΑΘΑ ΠΛΑΚΑ!!!


Το αποτέλεσμα αυτό είναι μετά από 40 λεπτά έκθεση σε ένα απλό φωτιστικό γραφείου, ούτε led ούτε πυρακτώσεως ούτε τίποτα! Βέβαια το παράκανα λίγο με το tuboflo και "θόλωσε" λίγο πάνω αριστερά. Επίσης δεν έκανα αποχάλκωση μέχρι τέλους αφού ούτως ή άλλως δοκίμαζα τους χρόνους έκθεσης (το εμφάνισα και ανάποδα... ).

Υπενθυμίζω ότι η εν λόγω πλακέτα είναι η:

----------


## pit21

Είδες που με τις φωτοευαισθητες θα βρεις την υγειά σου?!!! Τι λαμπα εχει το φωτιστικό του γραφείου? φθορισμου ή τον κλασικό γλομπο?

----------


## timekeeper

> Είδες που με τις φωτοευαισθητες θα βρεις την υγειά σου?!!! Τι λαμπα εχει το φωτιστικό του γραφείου? φθορισμου ή τον κλασικό γλομπο?



Ναι ρε φίλε!!! Το φωτιστικό έχει μια PL 11W G23 και είναι αγορασμένο από το praktiker εδώ και κάτι χρόνια. Εν τω μεταξύ, αφού πήρα θάρρος είπα να δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω την Synthex 2,5 και ο μάπας την εμφάνισα ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ!!!! Και δεν έχω και άλλη πλακέτα. Αύριο πάλι.

----------


## timekeeper

Επιτυχής εμφάνιση και αποχάλκωση και τώρα μένει το τρύπημα. ΠΟΛΥ ΤΡΥΠΗΜΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## timekeeper

Τελείωσε το τρύπημα κι έχω αρχίσει να κολλάω τα πρώτα parts... Από κόλληση σε κόλληση βλέπω ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά... Επιβεβαιώνεται για μια ακόμη φορά πως καλή η θεωρία, αλλά αν δεν βάλεις χέρι δεν βλέπεις προκοπή...

----------


## timekeeper

Η πρόοδος μου μέχρι τώρα:


Αύριο μάλλον θα το τελειώσω.

----------


## timekeeper

H πλακέτα τελείωσε αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να προγραμματίσω τον PIC18F2450 με το ICSP cable! Έχει κανένας pic programmer στην Λάρισα ρε παιδιά;;;

----------

